# Drive Way Markers Special



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi,

I wanted to take the time to introduce myself. My name is Andrew and I represent J-Thomas on PlowSite. If you need anything related to J-Thomas, I will take care of you.

Since I'm new, I wanted to introduce myself with a great special. A lot of us on this forum use driveway markers. *Order 100 or more of the part "STAKE1" and receive them for $0.25 each*

The part: http://goo.gl/BlxSJ

You have to order between 10/18 and 10/21. Phone order only 1-800-828-7980.

I'm also listening to our customers and reading plowsite threads as well. I'm here to make your experience ordering parts better and easy. Anything I can do, please let me know.

Thanks and I look forward to interacting with you on Plow Site,

Andrew.

_______________________
We give out weekly deals on our Facebook Page: http://goo.gl/PRD7X


----------



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

These Drive Way Markers are 26" in length and 3/8" in diameter.


----------



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

One more thing, if you like our Facebook and share any wall post you can receive a 10 dollar credit.

So you can even save more money!!

Step 1. Like our Facebook Page: http://goo.gl/PRD7X
Step 2: Share any J-Thomas status update by clicking "Share" next to the like and comment links.
Step 3: Comment with your customer number or email address to have the credit applied!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Do they have to be that color?
and is that for pickup only


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Andrew, could you please have Jon call me about the SnowX drop spreaders. He has my cell and office number...

If you happen to be Jon's boss I want to tell you what a great guy and help he has been to us over the years! 

Jim


----------



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1325339 said:


> Do they have to be that color?
> and is that for pickup only


Unfortunately they only come in orange.

This special includes shipping orders!! We ship all over.

Thanks for your reply,

Andrew


----------



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

TCLA;1325341 said:


> Hey Andrew, could you please have Jon call me about the SnowX drop spreaders. He has my cell and office number...
> 
> If you happen to be Jon's boss I want to tell you what a great guy and help he has been to us over the years!
> 
> Jim


I'm not his boss, however, I definitely CAN pass the word on! I will let him to call you and everyone on the great job he's done! 

Cheers!
Andrew


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

26" in length??? After driving them in the ground, they would be buried after the first snow storm.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

MSS Mow;1325578 said:


> 26" in length??? After driving them in the ground, they would be buried after the first snow storm.


I dont know about you but I teach my guys to plow BETWEEN the stakes... Also after a couple pushes, yeah they get covered but by then we have already established the curb line since the pile is there. Then you plow between the windrow of snow!

With most drives being straight forward its really not a bad deal.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

J-Thomas;1325327 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to take the time to introduce myself. My name is Andrew and I represent J-Thomas on PlowSite. If you need anything related to J-Thomas, I will take care of you.
> 
> ...


Good price but to short


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats not a bad deal. 26 inches or 36 inches? i see nothing on jthomas about a 26 inch stake. smallest i see on there is a 36 inch


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

J-Thomas;1325334 said:


> These Drive Way Markers are 26" in length and 3/8" in diameter.


size is 26" post # 2


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

swtiih;1325714 said:


> size is 26" post # 2


Right i was just making sure he didn't make a mistake.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

They are in fact 26", they're just little guys. We use them for our apartments in the areas where we don't pile a lot of snow as well as for sidewalks, they work great! However, the 36" ones are what we primarily use for parking lots and driveways.

Which leads me to my question Andrew, will you be having any specials this year on the 36" stakes? I thought I remembered seeing them for .69 last year, but this year they're .94 on your website.

Always a pleasure doing business with J Thomas, they've taken good care of me in the past. Thumbs Up


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Plow man Foster;1325673 said:


> I dont know about you but I teach my guys to plow BETWEEN the stakes... Also after a couple pushes, yeah they get covered but by then we have already established the curb line since the pile is there. Then you plow between the windrow of snow!
> 
> With most drives being straight forward its really not a bad deal.


Absolutely but we all know it's not that simple. Many stakes are used to mark low lying obstacles that you want to always know where they are, so when you need to push banks back, you don't hit those obstacles. If you bury the stakes on the first plowing, they really are not doing much good. If you're just marking pavement/grass edges, then yeah, I could see using the shorter ones.

Either way, these are a good deal for what you're getting. Thanks to the sponsor!!


----------



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words!

These are indeed 26". They are the little guys  Sorry for the lack of data on the website. I'm WORKING on it!!! I want to make the website better and faster for you. Any feedback you want to share would be great!

Second question was if we will have any specials on 36" stakes. If it's something you would like to see, I'll try my best to work on it. Can't make any promises.



> Either way, these are a good deal for what you're getting. Thanks to the sponsor!!


Thanks! Yes, we are a proud sponsor of LawnSite and PlowSite. We want to give you great deals. Has everyone liked us on Facebook? We're going to start having more and more specials.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

J-Thomas;1325976 said:


> Second question was if we will have any specials on 36" stakes. If it's something you would like to see, I'll try my best to work on it. Can't make any promises.


I would also like to see a special on the 36" stakes as I have no use for a 26" stake. The sooner the better as I'm sure menards will have their 48" ones on sale shortly at .99 cents and at that point I'll just be buying those.


----------



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

I come bearing good news! If you are more interested in 36" markers, I can have Wally call you personally and give you the best deal that we can! 

If you want to PM me your number, I can have him contact you!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Damn....just ordered the shorties... Lol 
Supposedly they will be here by the end of the day!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I use the 48 inch stakes. I like the 48's because when and if they break I can just stick them back in the ground and there still useable for the rest of the season. I have been a happy 
J-thomas customer since 2002. Kind of dissapointed they moved to Novi though... Thumbs Up


----------



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1326206 said:


> Damn....just ordered the shorties... Lol
> Supposedly they will be here by the end of the day!


I can assure you they will not be as good as this deal!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

J-Thomas;1326178 said:


> I come bearing good news! If you are more interested in 36" markers, I can have Wally call you personally and give you the best deal that we can!
> 
> If you want to PM me your number, I can have him contact you!


What the deal going to be??? I want to order my stakes right away. If your telling me the deal on the 36" markers is a good one i wont waste my money on the shorties......


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Sent you a PM chief


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Mathew G. We would all like a better closer picture of your avatar. Thanks.... lol


----------



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1326364 said:


> What the deal going to be??? I want to order my stakes right away. If your telling me the deal on the 36" markers is a good one i wont waste my money on the shorties......


Your best bet is to buy the 26". The 36" have a minimum quantity and it's only going to be a couple pennies depending on quantity ordered.

This deal is a quarter a piece for 100 or more. This is a crazy great deal.

Has everyone liked us on Facebook? we're going to give a few free parts away too.


----------



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

For everyone that messaged me I have passed your phone numbers on to Wally who will call you about the 36" stakes.


----------



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1326364 said:


> What the deal going to be??? I want to order my stakes right away. If your telling me the deal on the 36" markers is a good one i wont waste my money on the shorties......


I didn't get a phone number for you. The deal ends today at 5:30. Would you like to have Wally call you?? please PM me a phone number!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

J-Thomas;1327594 said:


> I didn't get a phone number for you. The deal ends today at 5:30. Would you like to have Wally call you?? please PM me a phone number!


Not meant as a dig on you guys, but 4' orange fiberglass stakes are .45 each in 100+ quantities, so although I like your 36" stakes, they aren't a very good deal, even with a "couple pennies" off your regular price... Was last year's .69 price on the 36" a figment of my imagination? Would rather buy the same 36" markers we're already using, but at double the price, it don't make $en$e.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I like the 26" stakes for sidewalks, and jumped on this special.

I ordered them on Thursday 'bout noon, and they were at my doorstep today when I got back from the first firewood run 'bout noon.

I only ordered 500, and honestly it wasn't like they had to pull a bunch of different parts for different pieces of equipment, but I've had issues before with J-Thomas.

I figured it'd been a while since I ordered, and if I didn't get my stakes quickly, so be it, but I did, and I'm very happy.

Hopefully J-Thomas has seen some complaints online and are moving back in the right direction!!

Thank you for the special!!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

weingartz is selling the same 26" stakes (probably from J.Thomas) for .35 a piece...


----------



## EFH (Nov 1, 2011)

How much are the 48s?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

the small ones are worthless to me, i wanna know how much the 48's are as well.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Since Andrew is MIA heres the link to the stakes if anyone wants it. 
http://j-thomas.com/Portal.aspx?CN=...&GCONTENTID=DBC825CBB3E6&RND=9289964591152966


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Hate to hijack, but I just ordered the 48" fiberglass from Angelos for .45 each... Thumbs Up

As much as I love the J-thomas poly stakes, when you start talking substantial quantities, it just doesn't make sense to spend that much more than you have to.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

they're definitely not the cheapest... even Weingartz's price is lower than this! at .35 each 
its better than the normal price of .48
Suburban Landscape has them too, not sure on their price though

Im glad we stocked up on the shorties for .25


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, A 26" stake along a sidewalk sounds dangerous to me. What if someone does slip and fall and lands on your stake that's only 26"? I think it could pierce a persons body and do severe injury. OSHA requires you to use barguards, or tops on top of a concrete pin for safety. I I think 3 or 4 footers would be safer.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

just plow it;1348020 said:


> Wow, A 26" stake along a sidewalk sounds dangerous to me. What if someone does slip and fall and lands on your stake that's only 26"? I think it could pierce a persons body and do severe injury. OSHA requires you to use barguards, or tops on top of a concrete pin for safety. I I think 3 or 4 footers would be safer.Just my 2 cents.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: 
If i saw 3-4 foot stakes on a sidewalk i would Probably cry from laughing sooo hard! 
I think OSHA should have us install a concreate base around every stake so no kid can come along and rip a stake out and use it as a weapon/ lifesaver.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

just plow it;1348020 said:


> Wow, A 26" stake along a sidewalk sounds dangerous to me. What if someone does slip and fall and lands on your stake that's only 26"? I think it could pierce a persons body and do severe injury. OSHA requires you to use barguards, or tops on top of a concrete pin for safety. I I think 3 or 4 footers would be safer.Just my 2 cents.


They're plastic brainiac, you'd have to be trying pretty damn hard to hurt your self on one of J-thomas' 26" PLASTIC stakes.

Question for you though. Was that you and your buddies I saw at Cabellas the other day pulling out all the 2' wood grade stakes that had been used to mark the curbs there? The kids couldn't have been but 13... 

PS. Do you think I should sue Angelos for the fiberglass splinters in my hand from their stakes, or should I just call osha?


----------



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, they are plastic. 

Also, thanks for linking the the driveway markers! I am thinking we need to have a special on the 48s as a lot of people are requesting them. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

What is the price break on the 36inche fiberglass ones


----------



## J-Thomas (Oct 3, 2011)

T-Trim;1349844 said:


> What is the price break on the 36inche fiberglass ones


Can you go ahead and PM me. It depends on a few things like quantity ordered. I'll get you taken care of. Send me a PM with your contact information.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

wizardsr;1338323 said:


> Hate to hijack, but I just ordered the 48" fiberglass from Angelos for .45 each... Thumbs Up
> 
> As much as I love the J-thomas poly stakes, when you start talking substantial quantities, it just doesn't make sense to spend that much more than you have to.


Thanks for the heads up, i just checked out their site and. did the same.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1351552 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, i just checked out their site and. did the same.


I hate those fiberglass ones though! They're done the first time you run them over. My guys also like how the poly ones dont give you splinters!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Dont run them over and wear gloves when you install them.....


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Any Deals on the Green stakes this year???? I think we're going to be buying like 500 of them tomorrow


----------

